# M1911



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's still way early days for this model and I'm also sure this will be an on-again-off-again sort of project. I'm still laying out basic shapes and proportions.

I'm shooting (ha!) for a Mark IV Series 70 like one I used to own but please forgive me if some of the features get mixed to some degree. Anyway here it is...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The whole thing looks like this:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/45.jpg

And shoots like this:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/pins.jpg
(5 pins in 5.4 sec)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

5.4 secs? We're you sick that day or something? :devil:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

This sucker sure does have some interesting contours. Never really thought about it before trying to model it.

Slowly but surely, here's the latest...


----------



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

Are you working from photos? If you would like some photos of a bone stock gov model I could help. Not a Mk 70 though. 
Mel W.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Four Mad Men said:


> 5.4 secs? We're you sick that day or something? :devil:


 It was my first time .
But it was a range record at the time. :dude:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Mel Williams said:


> Are you working from photos? If you would like some photos of a bone stock gov model I could help. Not a Mk 70 though.
> Mel W.


I've got some blueprints but exterior images are helpful also, so by all means post whatever your willing to. Thanks.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

John P said:


> It was my first time .
> But it was a range record at the time. :dude:


Not a bad result in any case.


----------

